# Lures for sedge banks at night?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

I want to get started tossing lures to stripers in the back from Corsons to Grassy Sound. What has worked for you guys in the past? Surface or swimmers, size, colors, teasers? Is this a spring fishery or just a fall thing?

Thanks for the input!
Bluesman


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Grassy sound*

Hey Blues man, 

If you're gonna work the sod banks at grassy sound , get yourself some storms in mullet and bunker style. Bombers in and Knuckle heads in baby striper work well also. Dosen't really mater what size. If ya go at night, anything in any style in black, navy blue, pruple or that (blurple)blue/purple will work. If you work grassy sound, work the sides of the half bridge at high tide. If you look at the sound from the half bidge work the left side. Toss around the cement structures of the big bridge and between the cement structures and the pilings. I have caught blues, striper and the occassional weak fish. Oh I alomost forgot, Mr Bunker and rattle traps work also. Day time, blue/silver, pink/silver and night the darker colors. Hope this helps.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Almost forgot*

Yo-uri, striper swiper, Panther Martin and Calcutta work very well also.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Any action back there in the spring?*

Thanks RD you got me on the right track with the terminal gear. 

I also have a friend that does quite well live lining mullet at creek mouths behind Avalon. 

How about spring back there?

Thanks Bluesman


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Spring is good to*

Live linin works well to. It's tough to fish there somtimes because of the crowds. If ya switch from from lures to bait you'll want clams, mackerel, and mullet chunks. If ya wanna hook up in the spring shoot me a PM. I have access to some good private spots.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Will do!*

Just ordered a new G3 wide Jon Boat and 25 hp Yamaha - figured it's like fresh water fishing: casting at the bank is better than casting from the bank. I have some spots behind Townsends, some Stone Harbor drop offs and a few spots in between. Lots of ground to cover, be glad to have you along.

Bluesman


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I fish alot of the same type of areas and have found that these can be killer on a variety of species . They come in a good variety of sizes and colors . I smacked some nice stripers on them at CBBT last weekend . They work very well around sod banks in the smaller sizes .


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Yeah!*

They look good, does that tail have good action?
Don't know about the fish but they hooked me.

Thanks,
Bluesman


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*weakies*

some time back i would fish weakies with the fly rod at nite chartruce/black in spring killed em also good old link fin-ess.
coresons use to be one hall of a weakie spot.
good spot for hearing also.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Higbee's beach and Cape May point, the concrete ship and alexander ave, pink or bubblegum color with a 1/4oz white buck tail is the ticket.


----------

